# Turkey Lottery has been held!!



## dblkluk

https://secure.apps.state.nd.us/gnf/onlineservices/lic/public/online/main.htm
Unit 25 tag for me!!! :beer:


----------



## Rick Davis

Successful unit 25. Now I just have to find out where Murdocks hiding all them big toms. Finally get a chance to get my mother- in- law a real easter turkey. :beer:


----------



## Madison

Successful!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Sweet....! 99 and 98 for our party


----------



## goosebusters

I drew unit 18! Big ol' turtle river park Toms! Got a seven inch beard last year now I'm looking to double it!


----------



## FlashBoomSplash

Success Unit 47 :beer:


----------



## Dusty05

Well for the first time in my life I didn't get a tag. I say screw bonus points I want a dang tag!


----------



## Duck Commander

Unit 27 here, my local birds better watch out for the Double Bull and the bows.


----------



## duxnbux

No dice this year...1 preference point for next year


----------



## DeltaBoy

duxnbux said:


> No dice this year...1 preference point for next year


Dido...


----------



## pheasantslayer

Unit 02 for me

bout time, third year applying


----------



## bontop2

Finally after 4 years got a tag! Unit R time to bring out the blind and bow and hopefully get it on tape!


----------



## leadshot

3 for 3 for our party. Can't wait for April


----------



## cut'em

I can't believe that you guys have to draw for a turkey permit!!!!! Maybe give it time and you'll be infested with birds. I live in Ny and we have a crazy amount here. I can usually get 10 different birds to gobble on any given morning. I'm noy saying I'm better at locating or calling than you guys, but there are a whole lot more birds. Aside from 20 mph winds or heavy rain there's no such thing as not hearing a gobble. Anyone out there thats coming to NY during the month of May I'll gladly hook you up with a bird. I'm located 30 miles south of Albany NY :beer:


----------



## BBlead

i don't want to be a prick, i realize how hard it is to draw a spring turkey tag, this is my first in three years, but my family went 5 for 5 this year, dont know how, but we did. Our tags are for units 10 and 50 in the north eastern part of the state near walhalla.

sorry guys, good luck to all those who drew, :beer:


----------

